
Allocated time for personal projects at work: pros / cons? - playing_colours
Do&#x2F;did you have time for personal projects (like Google&#x27;s 20% time) at your company? How efficient is it, does it help the company become more innovative? Does it motivate employees or help them grow? Would you recommend it?
======
savethefuture
I would love to be able to work on my personal projects at work, but I feel I
would be less productive because I would rather be working on those than my
actual work. I would also be in the mindset of thinking of my personal
projects more than real work. Another concern I would have then if my company
have a stake in my projects and seeking royalties if anything came of them.
I'm curious about this topic though if anyone has more details about it.

